# UPDATE - What's Up With DISTILLED WATER ??



## Be_Zero_Be (Jun 30, 2022)

*UPDATE

I finally found some at Target - $1.29 per gallon.
I use it primarily to mix 50/50 with antifreeze for my 1916 Model T Ford.
I also picked up another shortage item - Siracha.
Due to a bad crop of chili peppers this year, it is in short supply.
Most retailers are out of it.
Target is becoming my new go-to over Walmart.

The world is right again  :lol: 

Be_Zero_Be*
*

What’s up with Distilled Water.*

*I used to be able to get distilled water at Walmart for under $2 a gallon. Walmart hasn’t had distilled water in a long time. I went to every major grocery retailer and no one has distilled water. Desperate, I went to Amazon. Prices range from $6 - $8 to over $20 a gallon.*

*So, what happened?*


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 30, 2022)

I don't know.
The price of oil?
Distilled water is made by distilling it. I assume they use oil burning kettles and run the tubes to cold water jackets.. I assume the cold water jacket is an enclosed loop (so air conditioning).


----------



## Just for fun (Jun 30, 2022)

Check at your local health food store, the little health food store here used to distill right there.  I haven't bought any in a long time so I'm not sure they still do it there.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jun 30, 2022)

Just more A$$H%#!s jumping on the gouging wagon. I have a one gallon electric distiller that I've been using for 30 yrs, that probably costs about  15 cents a gallon to produce. I always keep around ten gallons on hand for batteries, and radiators. Mike


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 30, 2022)

FOMOGO said:


> Just more A$$H%#!s jumping on the gouging wagon. I have a one gallon electric distiller that I've been using for 30 yrs, that probably costs about  15 cents a gallon to produce. I always keep around ten gallons on hand for batteries, and radiators. Mike


Mike, got a picture of that?


----------



## FOMOGO (Jun 30, 2022)

Looks exactly like this one on Amazon. Mike


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 30, 2022)

FOMOGO said:


> Looks exactly like this one on Amazon. Mike
> 
> View attachment 412145


what happens to the sediment? I have very heavy /hard water. is there a filter/trap?


----------



## FOMOGO (Jun 30, 2022)

The interior is stainless steel, and the minerals collect in the bottom. I clean it out after every use with a green scrubby, and once a year with dilute muratic acid. I have fairly hard water also, pretty easy maintenance. Mike


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 30, 2022)

Seeing the same thing here- I read that people are/were using it to clean their N95 masks hence the shortage-
Hopefully things will improve shortly
I need it for my pitcher plants!


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 30, 2022)

For non-potable distilled water, I collect water from my dehumidifier.  I clean the collection tank thoroughly prior to collection.  I store the water in clean gallon jugs from milk for such time as I need the water.  If collecting, I take the precaution of niot using any volital substances as they will condense along with the water.  This means not using WD40, painting, or cleaning with acetone, alcohol, or mineral spirits.  Ih the course of a week in mid summer, I can collect fifteen gallons.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 30, 2022)

A somewhat wasteful but effective way of getting nearly pure water is reverse osmosis system 
I had a system in my last home that was good for 2 gallons per hour 
It was simple to install and had its own spigot


----------



## pontiac428 (Jun 30, 2022)

I get my "pure" water from my nerdified RO drinking water system that I split off of the output side and run through a deionizing resin column.  It's close enough for government work.  Thing you gotta remember is that "pure" water doesn't stay pure for long (seriously) so it's better fresh.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 30, 2022)

A laboratory deionizer will also yield high quality water.  A lab deionizer differs from the household version in that the cation exchange resin substitutes hydrogen ions for the metal ions and the anion resin substitutes hydroxyl ions, whereas the household softener substitutes sodium  and chlorine ions.  An RO polisher can remove any inorganics that are present.  

Most laboratories use deionized and RO polished water rather than distilled water as the purity is orders of magnitude better than distilling.


----------



## pontiac428 (Jun 30, 2022)

I can't believe I just now realized that I can get certified nuclear reactor water at work.  I should have been using that for my liquid cooling systems and kitchen chemistry projects all this time.  Jeez.


----------



## Boswell (Jun 30, 2022)

FOMOGO said:


> I clean it out after every use with a green scrubby, and once a year with dilute muratic acid


Before we switched to RainWater, we distilled our water using a similar 1 gallon distiller for many years. We also used a scubby after every use and about every couple of months or so, we would soak in Vinegar to break down the sediment, the scrubby and clean as new.


----------



## Just for fun (Jul 1, 2022)

RJSakowski said:


> For non-potable distilled water, I collect water from my dehumidifier.  I clean the collection tank thoroughly prior to collection.  I store the water in clean gallon jugs from milk for such time as I need the water.  If collecting, I take the precaution of niot using any volital substances as they will condense along with the water.  This means not using WD40, painting, or cleaning with acetone, alcohol, or mineral spirits.  Ih the course of a week in mid summer, I can collect fifteen gallons.



Out here in North Central Washington it would take 15 years to get one gallon.  LOL   Okay, maybe it's not quite that dry, but I only get about 1/8 to a 1/4 cup of water out of my portable AC during the summer.


----------



## addertooth (Jul 1, 2022)

I don't trust grocery store distilled water anyway.  There was a scandal when it was discovered one of the national chains was buying empty jugs, and filling them with filtered water from the tap.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 1, 2022)

I just checked our local supermarket where we do most of our shopping.  Distilled water is available starting at less than $1/gal.








						Woodman's Markets Online Grocery Shopping Portal
					

Welcome to ShopWoodmans.com, the Online Portal for Woodman’s Markets. Shop online and select curbside pickup from your preferred Woodman's location  or receive home delivery.




					shopwoodmans.com


----------



## Boswell (Jul 1, 2022)

In addition to rainwater, I also collect the condensate from one of our two air-conditioners. This averages 7 gallons a day for the late spring and summer. Not a a huge amount but worth collecting.


----------



## homebrewed (Jul 1, 2022)

RJSakowski said:


> For non-potable distilled water, I collect water from my dehumidifier.  I clean the collection tank thoroughly prior to collection.  I store the water in clean gallon jugs from milk for such time as I need the water.  If collecting, I take the precaution of niot using any volital substances as they will condense along with the water.  This means not using WD40, painting, or cleaning with acetone, alcohol, or mineral spirits.  Ih the course of a week in mid summer, I can collect fifteen gallons.


Yep, me, too. If you are using the dehumidifier for its as-sold function the water is free.  I always have a couple of jugs of it around.  In addition to volatiles that can be captured, dehumidifiers also collect dust so it's not quite as pure as distilled or de-ionized water.   BTW, most of the so-called "distilled" water really is de-ionized.  Not to say that it's total deception.  DI water is used in making integrated circuits so it can be made very, VERY clean that way.

I once asted some of my dehumidifier-generated water..  RJ is right, don't use it for food purposes -- it tasted pretty bad, probably from all the non-food-grade plastic in the dehumidifier.


----------



## cathead (Jul 1, 2022)

RJ,

I do that too saving the water for adding to lead-acid batteries.  It may have a few aluminum ions in it as the cooling fins
are made of aluminum.  The amount would be minimal.  I suppose it could have a few mold spores mixed in as well but
but that would be insignificant for using in a lead-acid battery.


----------



## Boswell (Jul 1, 2022)

Rain or A/C condensate all go through 20u, 5u and carbon filter then UV sterilizer. Drinking water goes through an additional 5u/carbon filter.  I've been living 100% off of collected water for almost 10 years now.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 1, 2022)

I bought 10 gallons a while back when I flushed the coolant system in the diesel . I thought it was a buck a gallon . Now $8 ?


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 1, 2022)

More critical than distilled water, is the Pepsi shortage we seem to be having in the Portland metro area.  Pepsi product stock seems to be hit & miss now at the local convenience stores, has been for several weeks.   I can't function without my Pepsi, almost as important as coffee.


----------



## IamNotImportant (Jul 1, 2022)

RJSakowski said:


> I just checked our local supermarket where we do most of our shopping.  Distilled water is available starting at less than $1/gal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Local Wally World has plenty of it.. i use it for my Cpap machine


----------



## higgite (Jul 1, 2022)

JimDawson said:


> More critical than distilled water, is the Pepsi shortage we seem to be having in the Portland metro area.  Pepsi product stock seems to be hit & miss now at the local convenience stores, has been for several weeks.   I can't function without my Pepsi, almost as important as coffee.


NOTHING is as important as coffee.... except maybe bacon.   

Tom


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jul 1, 2022)

FOMOGO said:


> Just more A$$H%#!s jumping on the gouging wagon. I have a one gallon electric distiller that I've been using for 30 yrs, that probably costs about  15 cents a gallon to produce. I always keep around ten gallons on hand for batteries, and radiators. Mike


Using distilled water for several projects, batteries included, I have trouble finding true distilled water. Many (most?) retailers now carry "distilled" water with minerals added. I  think there is a conspirisy against pure anything. Force me to use tap water. . .

.


----------



## Gnpenning (Jul 1, 2022)

JimDawson said:


> More critical than distilled water, is the Pepsi shortage we seem to be having in the Portland metro area.  Pepsi product stock seems to be hit & miss now at the local convenience stores, has been for several weeks.   I can't function without my Pepsi, almost as important as coffee.


Pepsi products are on sell here (Montana) for $3.22 a 12 pack, limit of 6.  Plenty available.


----------



## Gnpenning (Jul 1, 2022)

Culligan and I believe similar business sell it in 5 gallon jugs. Haven't priced.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jul 2, 2022)

JimDawson said:


> More critical than distilled water, is the Pepsi shortage we seem to be having in the Portland metro area.  Pepsi product stock seems to be hit & miss now at the local convenience stores, has been for several weeks.   I can't function without my Pepsi, almost as important as coffee.


"Sodas" vary in taste depending on the bottling plant. I am partial to Mountain Dew myself. The bottling plants also vary depending on whether sugar or corn sweetner is used, as well as the water source. I prefer the sugar version, which is hard to find here. Mountain Dew was originally, in the '60s, sold as "Kickapoo Joy Juice". But that gets into copyright issues which are political by greedy agents.

We us a fairly consistant filter for drinking (and cooking) water. I have a commercial (Bunn) coffee pot and usually consume about 3/4 pot per day. With all other factors consistant, I can tell the difference immediately where the water came from. Distilling gets that last little bit that gets through the filter.

.


----------



## Jeff.64 (Jul 2, 2022)

Weis Markets in my area has gallon distilled H2O for $0.99.   But with the price of gas, it might be cheaper to cobble your own still together.




From http://learntomoonshine.com/homemade-stills-send-us-your-setup


----------



## Mill Lee farm (Jul 2, 2022)

We went through the same shortage locally about a month or so ago. Walmart had nothing. Nor the local Giant etc. I did find some a Target in the next town. I was a little worried as I use distilled H2O in my CPAP machine. I also need it for a thirsty car and a bunch for ‘lectric golf cart batteries. 

There has been plenty of stock over the last 2 weeks. I think these shortages roll around the country? IDK

The other big issue is water softener salt! There’s been a shortage in that as well.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 4, 2022)

Gnpenning said:


> Pepsi products are on sell here (Montana) for $3.22 a 12 pack, limit of 6.  Plenty available.


i got a 24pk for $7.49 at Winco yesterday


----------



## woodchucker (Jul 6, 2022)

1.29 to 1.69 at shop rite, stop and shop, walmart. Told my wife about it and she's been keeping an eye out.
But if you order online and have it delivered, it gets real expensive.


----------



## aliva (Jul 6, 2022)

Time to make a still. It can be used for other projects other than water


----------



## woodchucker (Jul 6, 2022)

aliva said:


> Time to make a still. It can be used for other projects other than water


why? it's cheap enough.


----------



## pontiac428 (Jul 6, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> why? it's cheap enough.


So you can make denatured alcohol that isn't denatured?  It's really a great solvent.  And a little nip from the can never hurt nobody...


----------



## WobblyHand (Jul 6, 2022)

Denatured alcohol is designed to be hard to separate the ethanol from the denaturants.  Often there is methanol in it, at least in some countries.  Don't drink it or try to distill it, please.  Methanol is poisonous, it kills.  If it doesn't kill you, it can make you blind.  I know @pontiac428 was joking, but methanol poisoning is no joke.

If you have to distill something, ferment your own mash and distill that.


----------



## woodchucker (Jul 6, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> Denatured alcohol is designed to be hard to separate the ethanol from the denaturants.  Often there is methanol in it, at least in some countries.  Don't drink it or try to distill it, please.  Methanol is poisonous, it kills.  If it doesn't kill you, it can make you blind.  I know @pontiac428 was joking, but methanol poisoning is no joke.
> 
> If you have to distill something, ferment your own mash and distill that.


and remember... denatured alcohol is illegal in CA... why ??? because, don't ask..


----------



## WobblyHand (Jul 6, 2022)

Probably illegal because they want to control volatile emissions?  Otherwise, beats me.


----------



## tq60 (Jul 6, 2022)

He said to make the alcohol, not convert it...

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## pontiac428 (Jul 6, 2022)

Methanol is the added contaminant and it will kill you. Your liver handles it and turns it to formaldehyde, which damages anything it touches in your body.

But yeah, brew your own! There's "still" time for it.


----------



## cathead (Jul 20, 2022)

JimDawson said:


> More critical than distilled water, is the Pepsi shortage we seem to be having in the Portland metro area.  Pepsi product stock seems to be hit & miss now at the local convenience stores, has been for several weeks.   I can't function without my Pepsi, almost as important as coffee.



The sweetness in Pepsi and most other sodas with calories is made from sugar and or high fructose corn syrup.  Sugar is made
from sugar beets or sugar cane, both of which are grown with heavy application of glyphosate(Roundup).  Sugar cane is treated
in the same way.  Some of the glyphosate ends up in almost all sugar containing products in this country.  While a little glyphosate
may not be particularly toxic to humans in the amounts in food, it is toxic to the microbiome one's intestinal tract.  This causes a
shift in the type of bacteria in the gut and the result can be all sorts of gastrointestinal problems.  Corn, wheat and soy beans are
all also heavily treated with glyphosate in this country so it's invasion into our diet is not just from sugar or high fructose corn syrup.


----------



## woodchucker (Jul 20, 2022)

cathead said:


> The sweetness in Pepsi and most other sodas with calories is made from sugar and or high fructose corn syrup.  Sugar is made
> from sugar beets or sugar cane, both of which are grown with heavy application of glyphosate(Roundup).  Sugar cane is treated
> in the same way.  Some of the glyphosate ends up in almost all sugar containing products in this country.  While a little glyphosate
> may not be particularly toxic to humans in the amounts in food, it is toxic to the microbiome one's intestinal tract.  This causes a
> ...


glyphosate is arguably responsible for Hodgkin's Lymphoma... So good to avoid.. But how do you know..


----------



## cathead (Jul 20, 2022)

Glyphosate is also listed as a probable carcinogen...  Cause and effect are spaced 20 to 30 years apart.


----------



## woodchucker (Jul 20, 2022)

pontiac428 said:


> Methanol is the added contaminant and it will kill you. Your liver handles it and turns it to formaldehyde, which damages anything it touches in your body.
> 
> But yeah, brew your own! There's "still" time for it.


Speaking of Methanol... in West Africa a lot (I think over 20) young people died from Methanol poisoning at a bar... I think some idiot thought they could use Methanol as consumable / potable alcohol.


----------



## tq60 (Jul 20, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> glyphosate is arguably responsible for Hodgkin's Lymphoma... So good to avoid.. But how do you know..


Are you sure?

When roundup gets into the plant it dies.

Yes, there are GMO plants immune to roundup so weeds can be managed.

Usually cotton possibly corn used from fuel.

Yes, a jury was convinced it causes cancer but the lab reports state otherwise.

A jury responds to how they are presented evidence, their choice is based on how the evidence is presented and limited to how they are instructed to decide.

Maybe if you drink it you could be harmed.

Properly used it is fine.

Still legal to buy in California so not harmful.

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## great white (Jul 20, 2022)

I didn’t read the whole thread, but I’ll throw out a way to get “distilled water” that I learned in survival training.

Make a solar still.

Dig a hole, put a cup in the center and cover it with a clear plastic. Anchor the outer edges with rocks, gravel, logs, etc. then put a small rock in the center of the plastic over the cup.

The sun heats the area under the plastic, causing the water in the soil to evaporate. It hits the plastic covering and condenses. Once enough condenses, it runs down the plastic and drips into the cup.

It doesn’t produce a lot of water quickly, but its completely passive, costs nothing to run and if you go long enough you can collect as much distilled/pure water as you want. You can speed it up some by making your solar still as big as you can. More surface area, more condensate, more pure water per given time. You can also put vegetation or a cup/bucket of normal water in the hole to speed it up some.

Works deep in the forest or in the desert. All soil has water in it, its just a matter of how much water. Heck, theres even a solar still for ocean survival. You inflate it, splash some water in it an chuck it out of the raft to let the sun do its thing. Just have to remember to tie it to the raft first….lol!

Needs patience though.  Thats not much of an inconvenience when you’re in a survival situation though…


----------

